# Pruning my vines



## Teamsterjohn (Mar 17, 2012)

I pruned my vines about 10 days ago. For the past few days im seeing moisture on the tips where I pruned them. Is this normal? Thanks, John


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 17, 2012)

Bleading is normal after purning, nothing to worry about. Just check them every now and then to make sure no desease gets in there, but normaly nothing happens.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the fast reply


----------



## grapeman (Mar 17, 2012)

It is perfectly normal but I wish it wasn't happening yet. That means the sap is beginning to flow and it will bring the vines out of dormancy-about a month early at this point. I have been pruning trying to keep from getting behind, but it will be in the 70's this week so I will begi to see bleeding soon also.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Mar 17, 2012)

Its been in the upper 50s and 60s and alot of flowers our out and have been out for awhile now, and the forecast been looking good.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 17, 2012)

80's here all this week and most of next week, helping friends with a winery tomarrow finish up their pruning. Yup the sap is flowing.


----------



## jtstar (Mar 17, 2012)

It's been in the eighties here all week also it is to early for this makes me concered about the next month


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 17, 2012)

Not only is it warm here, but the buds have burst on Chardonnay and a couple of others. Red buds are in full color, Bradford Pears are done and turning green. This puts us at about 2 weeks early.


----------



## deboard (Mar 17, 2012)

I noticed this bleeding on my vines today as well. I pruned last weekend. Everything seems to be happening early this year. I hope we don't have a late cold snap that kills everything. We had a frost on may 6th of last year that killed all the potential grapes on my vines.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 18, 2012)

Spent a lot of the day at a friends winery pruning, not only were the vines almost driping, but after three blisters and a right hand that feels like falling off...I'm beat.

Also spent part of the morning at my vineyards cutting cedar trees for fence posts with a dull chain saw, some mowing and planted 6 blackberry plants a customer gave me... what a day...


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 19, 2012)

I got some moisture on my newly-pruned vines today, too -- not the kind I'm looking for though!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 19, 2012)

trimming looks a little short from my teachings, was told to leave 1 more bud.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Dave I leave 2-3 buds at each node as spurs myself. What you have are what I call nubs. They get in the way and serve no real purpose. If you were clipping shoots back to the cane, you can clip back closer to leave it clean and the basal buds grow. The problem with that is that you are clipping off almost all of the bearing buds and will get a very small crop. Leave the spurs 2-4 inches long so that you have 2 or 3 fruitful buds.


----------

